# New Type



## Tropiking (Jul 8, 2008)

Theoretically, if a new type were to be officially created, what do you think it would be? 

Personally I think it would be wood-type. Current Pokemon that would be affected include: Sudowoodo, Seedot, Nuzleaf, Shiftry, Turtwig, Grotle, Torterra, and Bonsly

Obviously it would be vulnerable to fire attacks and *maybe* flying attacks. I don't know what it would be super effective against.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

I've always thought Wood could be a type too if they added a new one.

Really, though, we don't need any new types.


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 8, 2008)

I guess Venusaur is a stretch. I was just looking at the tree attached to the flower. Now that I think about it though, Venusaur probably wouldn't. I'll take it off.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

A wood type?  What about a Vapor type?  You know, basically a water type ghost.


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 8, 2008)

When I think about a wood type, I am reminded of the beta bird type that was left in RBYG and GSC. It seems like a good idea, but when you compare it to the type that it's already very similar to, it just seems pointless and redundant.

Same with the vapour type idea.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 8, 2008)

I personally think that we've got a type to cover pretty much anything by this point. There's really not much more that can be done. 

The most logical one I've heard on a thread like this has been a "Sound"-type, which a lot of different already-existing attacks could fit into and it seems unique enough to work on its own. It's one I could at least kind of see working.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 8, 2008)

Tropiking said:


> Personally I think it would be wood-type. Current Pokemon that would be affected include: Sudowoodo,


Why? Sudowoodo is _not_ a tree, it is a rock pretending to be a tree.

Anyway, I honestly believe there should be _no_ new types. They only ever introduced Dark and Steel to make up for Psychic's superiority over everything in GSC, and there isn't really any other unbalanced type at the moment. And for a Vapour-type Pokémon... why could it not just be Water/Ghost:huh:


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

If there is a new one it should actually be Sound, but really there just shouldn't be any new ones at all. The more I think about Wood, the worse of an idea I think it is. But really, it's pointless to add any new ones.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 8, 2008)

Even if they were to introduce a new type, they might have to stretch things to name it...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 8, 2008)

We already have a Grass type, so I don't think we need a Wood type...  Vapor can, like Castform said, be a Water/Ghost type. So we really don't need anymore.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Wood is much too close to Grass-type. And Wind/Air is close to Flying-type.

I always thought Cosmic would make a great type. Attacks like Meteor Mash, Comet Punch, Moonlight, Cosmic Power, and Wish could be reclassified. And Pokemon like Jirachi, Deoxyss, Clefairy and Solrock and Lunatone could be reclassified.

I think it would have been good to have added a Light type back in Gen II. I mean, they have Dark-type, why not Light? That never made sense to me.  But now, I think it's too late to add any more types. But I think Light and Cosmic are the only ones that would make sense if they were ever to add new types.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> The most logical one I've heard on a thread like this has been a "Sound"-type, which a lot of different already-existing attacks could fit into and it seems unique enough to work on its own. It's one I could at least kind of see working.


I agree. The sound-type sounds (no pun intended) more like a logical choice. It would definately go with Light and Cosmic for a possible idea.

Possible Reclassifications:

SOUND
*Moves*: Hyper Voice
Sing
Screech
Metal Sound
Uproar
*Pokemon*: Whismur / Loudred / Exploud
Chatot (Flying / Sound)
?Zubat chain? (I'm thinking Zubat because of it being blind and having to use echolocation.


----------



## John (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm kind of thinking of maybe Amoeba.
I know it's a weird thought, but it's the only thing I can think of when I see Ditto. I cant think of any other Pokemon it would be, though....


----------



## Eevee (Jul 9, 2008)

for the love of god we do not need a new type.  even dark and steel still feel a bit tacked on, and that's after _three generations_.  how is a new type ever going to fit in with an existing set of almost a thousand moves and Pokemon that are already pretty clearly not that type?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

Dark and Steel were good additions, but they kind of took over from Psychic as the ultimate types. I mean, look at them. Dark has weaknesses to only Fighting and Bug, two types that are virtually useless. Steel has resistances to 3/4 of the types out there.

On the plus side, that means that my Absol and Skarmory pwn...


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

I've always thought that the Pokemon franchise has been BEGGING to have a light type introduced, but other than that we're good.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 11, 2008)

I think that no fossil monsters should be Rock. If they end up being that, scientists in the games have failed.

A slut type would be nice, but I can't think of any resistances or weaknesses.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 11, 2008)

No need to be perverted, Artificial.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 11, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 11, 2008)

They would never make a type like that for very obivious reasons.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think they need to make a new type... but if you're gonna make a dark type you might as well make a light type.

Moves:
Flash

Pokemon:
Togepi chain

That's all I can really think of atm. :/


----------



## ZimD (Jul 11, 2008)

Am I the only one who thought Dark meant evil or something, not darkness?


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 11, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Am I the only one who thought Dark meant evil or something, not darkness?


It's the Evil type in Japan.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 11, 2008)

Light and Sound for me.

I also have a crazy little idea.  Okay every Pokemon has a primary type (like what it most obviously is).  
Charizard = Fire 
Dragonite = Dragon
Steelix = Steel

Now what I think is that you should be able to somehow specially breed a Pokemon to loose a type (only dual-typed Pokemon).  For example, you could turn Dragonite into a pure dragon instead of dragon/flying.  It would loose the immunity to ground, but Ice attacts wouldn't do x4 damage anymore.  It could still learn fly and wing attack, because it still has wings.  It would be complicated, but mabye worth it.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 11, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> They would never make a type like that for very obivious reasons.


Maybe they could call it... pink type?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jul 12, 2008)

Nuclear type would be really neat. :D An element given only to artificially created Pokemon, the bodies of Nuclear-types are at least partially comprised of highly unstable atoms that threaten to decay and deal heavy damage to both the opponent and the Pokemon itself. There cannot be a pure-Nuclear type; they require another type to "anchor" them usually. Grass and Rock-types are more reliable subtypes than types like Fire and Electric.

...I'm getting carried away here. xD But wouldn't that be neat? :D

Hm, lessee. Of the commonly-abused fanmade types (Light, Sound, Cosmic) the only one I really tolerate is Sound, reason being that I hoped Chatot would be sound-type before fourth gen, only to have my hopes hashed. :< But don't call it Sonic type. I want an element, not the blue blur. << And sound's almost a type already, what with sound-based moves and the Soundproof ability.

Hm... here's a crazy type idea: Glass. A bit... fragile, though.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 12, 2008)

I think that a Light type is needed. If you have Dark, you should have Light, right?


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 12, 2008)

Grinning Calamity said:


> I think that a Light type is needed. If you have Dark, you should have Light, right?


Well isn't Psychic kind of the opposite of dark? I mean light is sometimes (at least in my book) accosiated with psychic types, and in the Eevee chain, they made Espion to oppose Umbreon O-o


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 12, 2008)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> sound's almost a type already, what with sound-based moves and the Soundproof ability.


Light is by this system also almost a type, with various light-based moves already around. Light doen't need to be opposite dark, and psychic is about mental power. The 'good' opposite of dark are mostly normal types eg togepi, chansey.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 12, 2008)

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Dark has weaknesses to only Fighting and Bug, two types that are virtually useless.


... What? Fighting and Bug are two of the best types in the game.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 12, 2008)

Fer-Snazzle said:


> Well isn't Psychic kind of the opposite of dark? I mean light is sometimes (at least in my book) accosiated with psychic types, and in the Eevee chain, they made Espion to oppose Umbreon O-o


I thought that too, but the moves have nothing to do with being evil or good in Psychic. If anything, Psychic should be neutral.

In Dark, the moves seem pretty evil. Theif, Beat-up. It's pretty dark, I think.

In Psychic, all you do is blow up people's minds(lol).

I'm not sure what a Light type would do... maybe heal and protect people?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 12, 2008)

Light types would probably be about light energy, and would probably lift a whole load of moves from other types (like solarbeam). Otherwise it would have few damaging moves and would probably struggle as a type. Most healing and protecting is done by normal-type moves, however both styles could be incorparated into a light type.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 12, 2008)

Tropiking said:


> Personally I think it would be wood-type.


I thought that. And frankly, it was a bad idea when _I_ had it ^^ Weak to everything (fire, fighting, flying (maybe), ice... the list goes on and on) and I can't think of a single thing it'd be strong against.

Plus, Wood=Grass.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, light Pokemon could use a lot of the stat moves like light screen and flash.


----------



## Anything (Jul 12, 2008)

I think having a Light type is a great idea. They should really make a light type in the next generation of pokemon.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 12, 2008)

What all would a light type be strong and weak against?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

Light-type? @__@ Just _no_.

Vee's post on the first page said it all.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 12, 2008)

link008 said:


> What all would a light type be strong and weak against?


That's a good point. I can only think that light would be super-effective against dark...But otherwise, it doesn't connect with anything.

Oh and with a wood type, yeah, it sounds a bit pointless, but I have a qestion =/
Wouldn't wood be to grass as Rock is to ground? Or ice is to water? Or ghost is to dark? >_<;;;


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 12, 2008)

Dark types were never dead. :/


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 12, 2008)

link008 said:


> What all would a light type be strong and weak against?


In my head (at least):

Light type attacks are super effective against:
Ghost
Dark
Possibly Ice

And not very effective against:
Light
Grass
Steel

Light type pokemon resist:
Ghost
Dark
Light
Fighting

and are weak to:
Grass
Ground

I also found the Pokemon Factory light type strenghs/weaknesses:



			
				The pokemon factory said:
			
		

> Offensive Strengths: Light attacks are effective against:
> 
> Bug
> Ghost
> ...


Mine is based on light energy; The pokemon factory have apparently based thiers on the same thing but some of this (eg fighting weakness) seem to be based on 'goodness'


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 13, 2008)

Jetx said:


> ... What? Fighting and Bug are two of the best types in the game.


In my mind at least, there are very few good bug attacks or Pokémon, and not all that many good ones with fighting either. I agree that the types are useful if you can actually find good ones of them, but that is difficult to do.

Of course, it's been somewhat remedied in the 3rd and 4th generations, but I still think I have a valid point.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 13, 2008)

Focus punch. Brick Break is okay, Close Combat, Mach Punch for a good priority, Focus Blast for Infernape special sets or any Special Attack oriented Pokemon really(Provided you can settle for low accuracy and PP), Reversal(If you can Endure and such. Not so good for OU though. D:), Dynamicpunch with No guard Machamp, Cross Chop(a tad bad accuracy and bad PP, but increased Crit. Hit ratio).

Infernape, Machamp, Gallade, Breloom, Heracross and Lucario in OU, but there's plenty more with pontential but just can't make the jump, or are out classed, such as:
Blaziken(Although he could use his unique moves to jump into standard over Infernape), Hariyama, and Medicham.

Fighting is also very helpful and is likely to be packed on for T-tar and Weavile.
Fighting also counters the less popular but still out there Snorlax.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 13, 2008)

Dark Tyranitar said:


> In my mind at least, there are very few good bug attacks or Pokémon, and not all that many good ones with fighting either. I agree that the types are useful if you can actually find good ones of them, but that is difficult to do.


I take it you've never played competitively.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 13, 2008)

Some of the existing types are really random (bug, dragon, fighting). I think that if they have such random types that don't really seem elemental, then they should for sure have Light, and probably Cosmic, too.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 13, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Some of the existing types are really random (bug, dragon, fighting). I think that if they have such random types that don't really seem elemental, then they should for sure have Light, and probably Cosmic, too.


That really isn't a good reason at all. The types are pretty much balanced now, we don't need new types just because some are "random." It's pointless to just suddenly add new types because some of the existing ones don't make perfect sense in your mind.

For Light, Dark doesn't mean darkness, it means evil, so if that's the reason that you think it's needed, then it's wrong. And if it's because we need a "good" type to balance out the evil one, Psychic and Normal kind of do that. Most of the "nice" or "good" Pokemon are Normal ones, like Chansey, and Dark and Psychic are also opposite. 

Cosmic could work if it, but really there just isn't a reason for it to suddenly be added just because it could work. It isn't needed, because while Clefairy and other Pokemon could be Cosmic, the types that they already are work fine and so they don't need to be changed. It's a stupid idea to change a Pokemon's type that's fine as it is with no good reason besides the fact that it could work. 

I agree Bug, Fighting, and Dragon aren't really elemental, but they're still needed for Pokemon that are bugs, dragons, or ones that are, well... Fighting ones. Not really something to describe that. Without those types, there couldn't really be bugs, dragons, or fighting... things. Even if they aren't elemental, they're needed. Is Ghost elemental? Is Normal elemental? Is Flying elemental? No. But we need them. It doesn't matter if it's not elemental, we still need it, so just because some aren't elemental that's no reason to add some that are.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 13, 2008)

All-in-all, however nice any new types might sound or however flavorful having X type might be, adding another type would most likely upset the game's balance.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 13, 2008)

<rant>

No. No more types. Especially _not_ light.

Dark and Steel were created to combat the superiority of Psychic because it had only two weaknesses (These was Ghost and Bug. Ghost was super-effective to itself and all the ghost-types in the first generation were dual typed ghost and poision, which psychic is super-effective to. There were hardly any strong Bug pokemon either). 
Dark-types are immune to and are super-effective against Psychic and Steel is resistant to Psychic. It's been balanced by Dark, you don't need Light to 'make it equal' or something. 
What kind of imbalance would Light cause? I mean, not only is it terribly, terribly corny, it sounds like one of those games where 'light' is 'good' and 'dark' is 'evil'. Pokemon isn't like that at all, all types can be used by anybody and it's not about right vs wrong anyway. I'd hate to see something so predictable like 'Light' in a pokemon game (I mean, it's predictable enough already, amirite?). Light also sounds too tied to religion (they'd have to call it something else) and what about fire? Fire is light in its most primal essence. 

Besides, I'd rather see them challenge dual-types and make weird pokemon that are fire/water or ice/fire. :)

Sound is also silly to me. Most sound-based moves aren't damaging anyway, and what would it be super-effective to? Yelling at fire-types won't put them out. The only advantage for sound that I can think of would be for Psychic types (to give them headaches :P).

All of the type advantages and weaknesses make sense. Except Bug against Psychic and Dark, I'm guessing they did that so it wasn't completely useless.

</rant>.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't think that adding new types is a good idea either. I just think that they should have added a Light type with Dark and Steel in Gen II. I know it's too late to add them now, but I think they are good ideas that they could have used. Had they added a light type in Gen II, they would make it make sense. The same is true with Cosmic. But it's too late now.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

Proto_Fan said:


> Focus punch. Brick Break is okay, Close Combat, Mach Punch for a good priority, Focus Blast for Infernape special sets or any Special Attack oriented Pokemon really(Provided you can settle for low accuracy and PP), Reversal(If you can Endure and such. Not so good for OU though. D:), Dynamicpunch with No guard Machamp, Cross Chop(a tad bad accuracy and bad PP, but increased Crit. Hit ratio).


Er... Aura Sphere? 90 power and incapable of missing?



Zim Del Invasor said:


> The types are pretty much balanced now


Poison only having one strength is _balanced_?...


----------



## ZimD (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Poison only having one strength is _balanced_?...



I said _pretty much_ balanced. There isn't one type that's too strong and kicks everything else's ass anymore.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 13, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> All of the type advantages and weaknesses make sense. Except Bug against Psychic and Dark, I'm guessing they did that so it wasn't completely useless.


The 'simpleness' of bugs is probably the reson for their advantage. Pyschic and 'Evil' are very complex mental and emotional things so bugs, having little mental and probably no emotional capacity, are very effective.

These 'new types' under discussion here are themes, and probably should stay as such. I'd like to see a pokemon which uses light-based moves (like whismur/louderd/exploud, but not as strange) but thats me. There probably won't be any new types as the current types have worked since generation II and new moves have been added to improve weaker types. Changing the types now would also result in a need to change a whole lot of existing moves and pokemon, which is a whole lot of work which will not be done unless needed.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 13, 2008)

That's the point though. I mean, they'll most likely never be needed, so why bother? If anybody thinks that it'd make the game more fun, then I think at least a tiny bit of consideration should be put into the subject.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Poison only having one strength is _balanced_?...


Are you suggesting that if a light or sound type were added, poison should be super-effective against it? How would that work? -.-"


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 13, 2008)

No, I'm pretty sure he was just saying how weak poison is now...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

link008 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure he was just saying how weak poison is now...


Exactly. I think it ought to be super-effective against Bug (insecticide) and Water (pollution).


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Exactly. I think it ought to be super-effective against Bug (insecticide) and Water (pollution).


Idk about water, but bug - yeah, that's an awesome idea =]
It's not like that already? =/?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

Fer-Snazzle said:


> Idk about water, but bug - yeah, that's an awesome idea =]
> It's not like that already? =/?


I thought it was too, but one day I tried using a Poison move on a Bug-type, and it was neutral. =/ I think it was Ruby/Sapphire, and I could've sworn Poison > Bug in the first generation... but I trie it on Yellow, and nope.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I thought it was too, but one day I tried using a Poison move on a Bug-type, and it was neutral. =/ I think it was Ruby/Sapphire, and I could've sworn Poison > Bug in the first generation... but I trie it on Yellow, and nope.


Are you sure it was a bug type pkmn? Maybe it was a bug/something else type. That might explain...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

Fer-Snazzle said:


> Are you sure it was a bug type pkmn? Maybe it was a bug/something else type. That might explain...


Nah, I'm pretty sure it was just Bug.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure it was just Bug.


Dang =/
That's really wierd. I'd always assumed that poison > bug. 
Well then yes. If I had to promote any type change, it'd be that >(


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

Fer-Snazzle said:


> Dang =/
> That's really wierd. I'd always assumed that poison > bug.
> Well then yes. If I had to promote any type change, it'd be that >(


Fer-Snazzle, I propose that we go to Japan and complain to Game Freak about this in person.

Or, you know, live with it. It's all good.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Fer-Snazzle, I propose that we go to Japan and complain to Game Freak about this in person.
> 
> Or, you know, live with it. It's all good.


We should nuke Japan for this monstrosity!!!
Or, you know, just nuke ourselves :D


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Er... Aura Sphere? 90 power and incapable of missing?


Ah! I knew I was missing something.

I pretty much just threw that together with some help with the tiers and stuff on Smogon. :3


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I could've sworn Poison > Bug in the first generation...


My Generation 1 type chart (which clames to be generation 3 but isn't, aside from having dark and steel on) and Bulbapedia both claim thet in generation 1 Poision>Bug and Bug>Posion.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

light, sound, and cosmic for me.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sure poison was super effective against bug in Generation I. Only the Caterpie line, Scyther, the Paras line, and Pinsir were actually weak to poison back then out of the bugs.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 14, 2008)

Sooo...why only in Gen 1?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a very good question...


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 14, 2008)

Well then >.<
They should makes a new type called Amazing. Just, it pwns everything, and nothing effects it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

Fer-Snazzle said:


> Well then >.<
> They should makes a new type called Amazing. Just, it pwns everything, and nothing effects it.


Therefore absolutely ruining everything. XD

What if you had two Amazing-types fighting one another?


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

Then the universe would explode, leaving only the amazing pokemon: A Tropius, a Walrein, and 572 Whismur.


----------



## Typhloise (Jul 16, 2008)

I think we could use a wind type.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

Wouldn't that be flying? I mean...Pkmn use Gust with their wings...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah. Flying typically covers Wind already. I guess a "cosmic" type of sorts would work, too.


----------

